# my other f rat keeps attacking her sister who just had babies, is that bad?



## pineconenoises (Aug 12, 2021)

okay so i adopted this pair of sisters recently and one of then turned out to be pregnant. i took all of the necessary precautions with separating them and stuff, but since i only now have one rat in the cage with the other sister, i think she is beginning to get depressed. i have tried letting them hang out together and all she does is dominate the momma. i take them both out for free roam and now they both keep trying to escape when i put them in, yet all they want to do is leave their cages. i think the sister is getting depressed and i dont know what to do. any ideas?


----------



## _dizzy_ (Mar 28, 2018)

You can spend more time with them separately, but they should be fine until the time comes to wean the babies. I'm not sure why your girl is attacking the momma, but it'd be safest to keep them separated so that mom doesn't become too stressed. You'll want to give mom time away from her babies to reduce her stress(unless she seems more stressed away from her babies). Then try intros after the babies are weaned with the other girl


----------



## Mkd (Mar 24, 2021)

Put their 2 separate cages real close together.


----------

